# fastest acting ph



## onthemove (Oct 2, 2012)

Which ph is the fastest acting your system? Is it epistane because their is no conversion?   just researching...


----------



## Intense (Oct 2, 2012)

Superdrol


----------



## pilip99 (Oct 3, 2012)

its all individual based bro! Epi for me personally was fast acting, and superdrol acted fast as well (in terms of sides for me haha), but epi for me was nice and clean. Picked up at Orbitnutrition, and a plethora of support supps available as well!


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

All orals are fast acting....

of course superdrol will be noticeable as its a powerhourse hormone with quite an affect.

I like androgenic hormones like EpiAndrosterone that can be felt pre workout for intensity. (but it wont pile on tissue of course)

-Matt


----------



## oufinny (Oct 4, 2012)

My choice is the following and in order of what I prefer for fast acting:
IronFlex Supplements Sten-zine
Orbit Nutrition - IronFlex Supplements Brawn (Epistane Clone) Cheap!
Shredded Labs AZINE-10 90ct


----------



## oufinny (Oct 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> All orals are fast acting....
> 
> of course superdrol will be noticeable as its a powerhourse hormone with quite an affect.
> 
> ...



As much as I wanted to like AndroHard, it was not fast acting nor did it have that much to offer.  It just isn't masteron but if I had gyno I would consider giving it a go to help it.


----------



## R1balla (Oct 5, 2012)

superdrol


----------



## seyone (Oct 5, 2012)

What is the hurry?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty much any strong oral will present results pretty quick. Might give Cyanostane a try brother.

*CYANOSTANE Rx? - Pro-Anabolic Complex*








*- Rapid Lean Muscle Growth*
- Rock Hard Vascular Physique
- Increased Strength and Power
- Zero Aromatization to Estrogen
- Amplified Workout Drive 

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Cyanostane Rx*








*Cyanostane Rx? contains two very powerful prohormones and it's an extremely anabolic compound with remarkably low androgenic action, making it qualitatively similar to the effects of Anavar. It is non-aromatizing meaning it will not produce estrogen mediated side effects and its high degree of anabolic action makes it a favorable choice for athletes concerned with losing body fat while maintaining, or increasing, muscle mass. *

If you are looking for maximum lean muscle gains in a short period of time, Cyanostane Rx? is the product for you. Cyanostane Rx? will quickly increase your strength and your power, increase your workout drive and help you obtain new lean, ripped muscle mass using multiple pathways from one workout to the next. This new anabolic cutting stack may be what you have been looking for to give you that edge in the gym that has kept you from reaching the next level quickly.


----------



## onthemove (Oct 6, 2012)

oufinny said:


> My choice is the following and in order of what I prefer for fast acting:
> IronFlex Supplements Sten-zine
> Orbit Nutrition - IronFlex Supplements Brawn (Epistane Clone) Cheap!
> Shredded Labs AZINE-10 90ct





Why Brawn over Havoc? price?


----------



## oufinny (Oct 7, 2012)

onthemove said:


> Why Brawn over Havoc? price?



Epi has a short shelf like, all the Havoc has been around now for years.  It was the best but new Epi is my choice that was made very recently.  Most batches of Iron Flex at Orbit are days/weeks old before they sell out, I will always go that route.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 7, 2012)

Heard great things about Cyano and it has Dymethazine in it too, a personal favorite. Orbit of course has this in stock: Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Cyanostane Cheap!



heavyiron said:


> Pretty much any strong oral will present results pretty quick. Might give Cyanostane a try brother.
> 
> *CYANOSTANE Rx? - Pro-Anabolic Complex*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kleen (Oct 8, 2012)

No doubt all of these are good choices. You might have a look at Shredded Labs ALPHA-1 as well. 

Bottom line is Designer Steriods are typically already active and Pro Hormones require conversion so for fast acting stick to your Designers.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 8, 2012)

Cyanostane Rx worked great for me.  By far the most impressive thing I've experienced and it kicked in fairly quickly.  I did the 8 week stack from Orbit and it was pretty amazing.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy The Cyanostane RX Stack Cheap!


----------



## pilip99 (Oct 9, 2012)

damn, cyanostane is one of the few that i have not had the chance to try  looks like i gotta try that


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 10, 2012)

pilip99 said:


> damn, cyanostane is one of the few that i have not had the chance to try  looks like i gotta try that



I REALLY liked it and I made undeniable strength & size gains.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 10, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I REALLY liked it and I made undeniable strength & size gains.



That cycle did work well for you Volc .


----------



## onthemove (Oct 11, 2012)

did you add a SERM with that cyanostane stack?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 11, 2012)

onthemove said:


> did you add a SERM with that cyanostane stack?



Yes.  The 8 week stack does come with more of a PCT assist, but I/you need Nolva as your base PCT.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 12, 2012)

Cyanostane's by far my fav! I've run several cycles of it; first I just used E-Control for PCT, 2nd PCT was Ultra Male and E-Control, next PCT was UM, EC, and Osta. Osta is a great addition to PCT cause it keeps the gains and especially the vascularity going. And...I NEVER had any bad sides during any of the Cyano cycles or PCT's. Great stuff!


----------



## onthemove (Oct 12, 2012)

ebfitness said:


> cyanostane's by far my fav! I've run several cycles of it; first i just used e-control for pct, 2nd pct was ultra male and e-control, next pct was um, ec, and osta. Osta is a great addition to pct cause it keeps the gains and especially the vascularity going. And...i never had any bad sides during any of the cyano cycles or pct's. Great stuff!



no serm???


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 13, 2012)

onthemove said:


> no serm???



Don't follow said example OTM, we've talked about this with you on another board bro.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 13, 2012)

onthemove said:


> no serm???



Not one veteran member here will recommend the use of no SERM for PCT.  Also, all cycles should have test as a base, even if at a TRT type dose of 150-250mg per week.


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, just said what worked for me. Wasn't giving advice to NOT use a serm. Research thoroughly before trying ANY ph/ds!


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 13, 2012)

Check out Oxapharm Bolodrone or PHF Boladrol.   The MethylSten products were just as fast acting as Superdrol in my opinion and may even be stronger but neither of these are noticable quite as fast as a true aromatizable oral.  Bolodrone / Boladrol are very fast acting mass gainers that are aromatizable.  Lean gaining PH's like Halo and EPI are slower acting orals compared to Orals that are capable of aromatization.  Halo and EPI really shine in the third and fourth week.  Just make sure you have an AI like Formeron or Exemestane on hand to prevent estrogen related sides if you are going to use an aromatizable oral.


----------



## onthemove (Oct 13, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Not one veteran member here will recommend the use of no SERM for PCT.  Also, all cycles should have test as a base, even if at a TRT type dose of 150-250mg per week.



? not sure what your saying here...


----------



## onthemove (Oct 13, 2012)

because of my age, run say ethanate w/stano and epi?


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 13, 2012)

onthemove said:


> ? not sure what your saying here...



Because of all the boards IML without a doubt has the most experienced AAS users and they all know how things are supposed to be done, unless they are just plain idiots.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 15, 2012)

Im running a 6week Halo Cyanostane and Osta Rx cycle right now and loving the pumps and strength gain. But to answer your question a superdrol would be the fastest in my opinion and would run it for 4 weeks and using a SERM for PCT along with supporting supps on cycle for liver lipids and blood pressure. IML has Assisted Cycle Support which i am using and has just about everything you need. Be sure to take your ph 4 hrs before your milk thistle serving. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 16, 2012)

I have seen bloods come back to high levels without a SERM. 

Serms are fine and cheap enough to just throw in there. But never think there is 

only 1 way in this crazy hobby/lifestyle...

-Matt


----------



## oufinny (Oct 16, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I have seen bloods come back to high levels without a SERM.
> 
> Serms are fine and cheap enough to just throw in there. But never think there is
> 
> ...



And how much of their gains were kept? You are too smart to recommend a no-SERM PCT from a harsh oral cycle.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 17, 2012)

oufinny said:


> And how much of their gains were kept? You are too smart to recommend a no-SERM PCT from a harsh oral cycle.



Pretty much all gains since hpta was never fully suppressed to begin with -- this is in regard to Andro products and full overview and control of blood work

I Have also seen pct bloods for injectable cycle using NON serm route but did not see a follow up to determine if gains were decently maintained. 

I would love to sponsor someone who is doing a simple 12 week cycle of testosterone and perhaps something else and if they agree to adhere to bloods I would

like to see how their post cycle levels compare to pre-cycle levels...

Keep in mind - even if a SERM or NON serm PCT raises T leves , LH & FSH higher than pre-cycle levels that still hardly ensures cycle gains will be kept.

Of course gains will dissipate as normal hormone levels just are not adequate to sustain supra physiological gains induced by substantial aas usage.

I do believe firmly that natural levels can remain optimized post cycle though

-matt


----------



## Kleen (Oct 17, 2012)

Would love to see the bloods from that.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 18, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Would love to see the bloods from that.



I am working on getting someone to run what is considered a 'intermediate cycle'

for 10-12 weeks and solely rely in the 4 products in the Testosterone Recovery Stack for 

regaining hormonal homeostasis -- HCG is still always great, but this is just for the sole fact 

of understanding there are other ways to get T levels up withOUT Serm usage.

-matt


----------

